
Ask HN: What should I ask my CEO at lunch? - hawktheslayer
I have been invited to a luncheon with my CEO (of a Fortune 500 company). I work in BI and data science. What should I ask or tell him?  Thoughts?
======
DamonHD
What's his view of ML / AI / big data?

What's his view of privacy and big data?

